# Elbow pain anyone????



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi:
I am waiting to go hypo. I had my RAI on Jan 28th. My last labs about 10 days ago showed me still hyper (labs are below). Today I woke up with what seemed to be a cramp in my left butt cheek (sorry). Throughout the rest of the day, I started getting elbow pains, just dull quick stabbing pains, these have been pretty frequent and all day long...

Has anyone experienced anything like this, or am I just hoping I am hypo after being hyper for so long, lol. These pains are very real though.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

You could have a little touch of Gout. I get it when I am hyper or really hypo.

Hang in there. Hopefully, it will go away soon.

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kendak said:


> Hi:
> I am waiting to go hypo. I had my RAI on Jan 28th. My last labs about 10 days ago showed me still hyper (labs are below). Today I woke up with what seemed to be a cramp in my left butt cheek (sorry). Throughout the rest of the day, I started getting elbow pains, just dull quick stabbing pains, these have been pretty frequent and all day long...
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything like this, or am I just hoping I am hypo after being hyper for so long, lol. These pains are very real though.


After what you have been through, your electrolytes may be out of whack and I mean all of them,not just potassium.

Consider looking into this.


----------

